

Google offers $1 million in hacker bounties for exploits against chrome - pawelwentpawel
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/02/google-1-million-dollar-hack-contest/

======
jpegleg
I like this! Trends like this suggest that the hacker mentality may become a
standard part of business. For many, it is already expected.

